
Out of All the Possible Answers... - ajbatac
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Out-of-All-the-Possible-Answers.aspx
======
jacobscott
This is pretty WTF, but honestly your years of PHP experience are probably
inversely proportional to your skill at this problem. All you really need is
math -- its easier to do this by hand with a calculator than code it. My guess
would be that php expertise is anti-correlated with remembering prime
factorizations, no offense to php devs.

